# Maestrazgo - maestro



## Ricardo Tavares

Hola a Todos !!
Por favor, alguém poderia me dizer se existe no idioma castellano a palavra Maestrazgo, no sentido de título para alguém que é Master em alguma especialização acadêmica ? Seria Maestrado ?
O dicionário informa que não existe Maestrado, apesar de ver pelo Google que há várias citações com Masterado ... o que me deixou na dúvida.
Grato.


----------



## Vanda

Veja aqui no dicionário a definição de maestrazgo.

1 . dignidad de maestre de cualquiera de las órdenes militares.

*2.* m. Dominio territorial o señorío del maestre de una orden militar.*3.* m. ant. Oficio de maestro, especialmente en un arte.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. Cuando oigo la palabra "Maestrazgo", lo primero en lo que pienso es en una zona del norte de Castellón que lleva ese nombre.

En cuanto a lo del máster, etc., yo diría que una palabra que se suele utilizar a nivel académico es "maestría".

Espero que esto os ayude.


----------



## Vanda

Enquanto o pessoal nativo ou os especialistas não chegam, vamos ver o que dá para fazer...

Uma das definições de maestro:
_México._ Titulación correspondiente a la *maestría* (ǁ curso de posgrado)

Portanto, pelo menos no México, é uma titulação.

Para confundir mais um pouquinho, achei :
*máster**.*(Del ingl. _master,_ y este del lat. _magister_, maestro).*1.* m. *maestría* (ǁ título tras la licenciatura).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pessoal,

Muito obrigado mesmo !!! Mas, devo confessar que ainda permaneço com dúvida. Vou formular a pergunta de outra forma: Desejo saber a tradução da palavra Mestrado para o castellano (ou espanhol). Melhorou ?
Valeu !


----------



## Vanda

O Cecilio já respondeu sua pergunta, veja:


> yo diría que una palabra que se suele utilizar a nivel académico es "maestría".


 
O título fica assim: 
*



Titulación MBA Máster en Dirección y Administración de Empresas, por el  ...
		
Click to expand...

 veja aqui.*

Acontece que quando eu coloquei a minha resposta não havia visto a dele. Foram posts cruzados.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Desculpe-me por insistir, mas se alguém deseja fazer um curso de mestrado em matemática, deve dizer em espanhol "curso de maestría en matemáticas" ? E, pelo Google vi:

Pagina nueva 1 *...* un Curso de postgrado sobre La integración económica en la Unión Europea, en el *Maestrado* em Planajamento e Gestao Organizacional. Octubre, 1996. *...*


*XXXXXXX - CV - Maestrado* en Ciencias Sociales de la Universidad Federal de Bahia,1989 *...* Disertación de *Maestrado*:. "Pescadores de Nagé: um estudo sobre relaçoes sociais *...*

(note que o site tem "es", ou seja, é da Espanha ...)
Assim, não se devo escrever na tradução "Fulanos de tal -> Maestrado en ciencias económicas ...." ou "Fulano de tal -> Maestría en Ciencias Económicas por la Universidad ....
Como vocês fariam ?
Obrigadasso !!


----------



## Vanda

Fulano de tal -> Máster en Ciencias Económicas por la Universidad ....


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Acho que no correto espanhol é *maestría*, como já disseram.
E acho também que no _link_ que você mostra há uma mistura do português e espanhol.

Até mais.


----------



## Tomby

Prezado colegas: falar do "_Maestrazgo_" (_Maestrat_ em valenciano-catalão) é para mim uma grande honra porque é uma comarca (zona) da minha província natal. Não esperava que alguém tivesse interesse sobre este tema.
Na minha opinião um "_maestrazgo_" é o território sob o poder de um Mestre de uma Ordem Militar da Idade Média, neste caso da Ordem de São João de Malta, ou talvez (não sou historiador) de Montesa. 
Prezado Ricardo Tavares, na minha humilde opinião, o "_maestrazgo_" nada tem a ver com um "_master_" ou alguma coisa similar com um ofício de mestre nalguma arte.
A seguir visitem os seguintes links do _El Maestrat_, região que fica na confluência dos antigos Reinos de Aragão, Valência e Catalunha (Principado da Coroa de Aragão). E também de uma fotografia da cidade mais importante do _El Maestrazgo_: Morella (reparem que o castelo fica a 1000 de altitude), cidade onde moraram os meus pais há quase 60 anos e onde se comemora nesta semana o _Sexèni_ (festa cada seis anos). Foi um grande prazer informar-lhes sobre este tema.
link 1
link 2


----------



## Tomby

Bem, o tema mudou e mais uma vez concordo com nossa apreciada Vanda.
Se alguém deseja tirar um curso ou uns estúdos após acabar os estudos normais universitários, então em Espanha acostumamos a dizer que "_está pensando hacer un *master* en (qualquer coisa, exemplo economia internacional)_", embora o termo "_master_" não seja aceite pela RAE (ou sim como "_máster_", mas se trata de um estrangeirismo). 
O termo "_maestria_" está relacionado com as artes e ofícios. Antigamente existiam os estudos de "_Maestria Industrial_" que depois se denominavam "_Formação Profissional_" e que, nesta altura, estes estudos são conhecidos como "_Módulos de Grado Superior (ou Médio)_", se não estou errado. 
Nosso colega Ricardo Tavares pergunta "_Desculpe-me por insistir, mas se alguém deseja fazer um curso de mestrado em matemática, deve dizer em espanhol "curso de maestría en matemáticas"_". Não, deve dizer que quer tirar "*un máster en Matemáticas*" ou "*un máster em Ciências Exactas*". 
Talvez na Argentina, como bem diz a nossa moderadora Araceli, tenha outro nome como "_maestría_" mas eu desconheço esta denominação.
Como é habitual neste fórum, espero aprendermos uns com os outros. 
Feliz Domingo colegas!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado a todos pela colaboração. Mas, uma última perguntinha, se não for abuso:
No Brasil podemos dizer: Mestrando (ainda cursando) em Ciências Econômicas. Como ficaria em espanhol ? Cursando Máster en Ciencias Económicas ?
Grato.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Muito obrigado a todos pela colaboração. Mas, uma última perguntinha, se não for abuso:
> No Brasil podemos dizer: Mestrando (ainda cursando) em Ciências Econômicas. Como ficaria em espanhol ? Cursando Máster en Ciencias Económicas ?
> Grato.


(O sublinhado é da minha autoria). 
Julgo que sim. Pode dizer, _v. g._, "Cursando actualmente un Máster en Ciencias Económicas".


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, yo diría que lo normal sería hablar de "máster", palabra muy extendida en el ámbito universitario. La palabra "maestría" se puede utilizar en este contexto, aunque tiene una difusión más limitada, y suena muy formal (y un poco artificial). De todas maneras, la palabra "maestría", que deriva de "maestro", tiene otros significados. Basta consultar un diccionario para darse cuenta de ello.


----------



## Gafudo

Hola

¿Cómo se diría _maestro_ en el sentido de maestro de escuela? ¿Sería _professor_? ¿_Professor_ en qué contexto se usa? ¿Sería en el sentido del inglés como _catedrático_ universitario o es más general como en español?

Muchas gracias, chicos.


----------



## Carfer

Professor primário. Maestro, para nós, é só aquele que dirige uma orquestra. Professor é o termo comum a todos os níveis, do elementar ao universitário. Pode ter de distinguir: professor do ensimo básico (professor primário), professor do secundário, professor universitário, professor de...


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> Professor primário. Maestro, para nós, é só aquele que dirige uma orquestra. Professor é o termo comum a todos os níveis, do elementar ao universitário. Pode ter de distinguir: professor do ensimo básico (professor primário), professor do secundário, professor universitário, professor de...


 
No Brasil é exatamente igual. 
Professora de creche ou de Escola Infantil, normalmente as crianças a chamam de "Tia"... mas é coloquial, o certo é chamar de professora mesmo.

Abçs


----------



## Muito obrigado

Em português, a palavra *maestro* também é usada para professor ou compositor de música. Mas realmente esta palavra é mais usada mesmo para designar o regente de orquestra, coro ou banda.
Este regente também pode ser chamado de *mestre*. No entanto, estou acostumado a usar a palavra mestre para desingar a pessoa que concluiu o curso de mestrado obrigatoriamente com a defesa de uma tese.


----------



## olivinha

Segundo o Aurélio.
Sobre maestro:  
1.  Compositor musical.  2. Regente de orquestra.

Sobre mestre (algumas das definições):
 1. Homem que ensina; professor.  2. Aquele que é perito ou versado numa ciência ou arte.  13. Aquele que tem o mestrado.  17. Aquele que dirige um organismo musical.  19. Bras.  N.E.  Título dado a todo bom tocador, principalmente de sanfona.

Sobre professor:
 1.  Aquele que professa ou ensina uma ciência, uma arte, uma técnica, uma disciplina; mestre.  Professor titular: 1. O que exerce cátedra; catedrático.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> Segundo o Aurélio.
> Sobre maestro:
> 1.  Compositor musical.  2. Regente de orquestra.
> 
> Sobre mestre (algumas das definições):
> 1. Homem que ensina; professor.  2. Aquele que é perito ou versado numa ciência ou arte.  13. Aquele que tem o mestrado.  17. Aquele que dirige um organismo musical.  19. Bras.  N.E.  Título dado a todo bom tocador, principalmente de sanfona.
> 
> Sobre professor:
> 1.  Aquele que professa ou ensina uma ciência, uma arte, uma técnica, uma disciplina; mestre.  Professor titular: 1. O que exerce cátedra; catedrático.


Perfeito. Apenas gostaria de acrescentar que quando estudava na faculdade, lembro-me que os alunos costumavam chamar os professores de Mestre.
- Mestre, tenho uma dúvida: Como .... ?
Possivelmente era um modismo da época e não sei se hoje em dia este costume perdura.


----------



## amistad2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Perfeito. Apenas gostaria de acrescentar que quando estudava na faculdade, lembro-me que os alunos costumavam chamar os professores de Mestre.
> - Mestre, tenho uma dúvida: Como .... ?
> Possivelmente era um modismo da época e não sei se hoje em dia este costume perdura.


 
Até hoje se usa isso, mas no sentido de chamar a pessoa de "Expert" no assunto, principalmente se é uma pessoa com uma grande bagagem de conhecimento ou até mesmo em tom de brincadeira e sarcasmo.


----------



## caiobrazuka

Nem vou me estender mt, é Maestría! /// Maestra/maestro = professor


----------



## dantas

caiobrazuka said:


> Nem vou me estender mt, é Maestría! /// Maestra/maestro = professor


 Por favor: ainda tenho dúvidas de como dizer "MESTRADO" em espanhol. O curso Máster não corresponde ao que é um mestrado no Brasil principalmente pela defesa de tese, ou estou equivocada?
Ajudem-me.
obrigada.


----------



## brasileirinho

dantas said:


> Por favor: ainda tenho dúvidas de como dizer "MESTRADO" em espanhol. O curso Máster não corresponde ao que é um mestrado no Brasil principalmente pela defesa de tese, ou estou equivocada?
> Ajudem-me.
> obrigada.



Máster = Mestrado

como já foi explicado anteriormente.


----------



## nilperez

É "Máster" ou "Maestría". No Brasil vocês têm a "dissertação de mestrado", né? Bem, acho que isso é o mesmo que aqui chamamos "tesis de maestría".


----------



## dantas

Gracias por las aportaciones. Sin embargo, sigue una duda en cuanto a lo de "defensa de tesis", es decir, aquí en Brasil se la hacen delante de un tribunal, oralmente . ¿La "tesis de maestría" es un trabajo solamente escrtio? En Brasil´esto es lo que hace la diferencia entre un postgrado "lato sensu" y "stricto sensu".
Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España hay tres títulos universitarios:
_Diplomado_ (3 años)
_Licenciado_ (4-5-6 años, dependiendo de las especialidades, en mi época 5-6 años)
_Doctor_, título de postgrado (hay que ser ya licenciado) que comprende dos cursos de teoría e investigación tutelada, y la presentación ante un tribunal de cinco miembros del trabajo (tesis) a evaluar.
En Europa usamos más el título de profesor para denominar a los doctores (que pueden dirigir tesis, las dirigen o dan clase en la Universidad (el título de doctor a médicas y, en algunos países a abogados es un uso cultural, no académico).
Esto de los _másteres_ es algo _reciente_ (y muy caro) que, vienen a ser como cursos monográficos de especialización. En España dimos en usar *máster* para la función _atributiva_ y para la _denominativa_.
_Maestrado , maestro, maestría y maestrazgo_ ya estaban cargados semánticamente y en varios sentidos. 
En _América_ parece ser otro el caso, a tenor de las informaciones que aquí se han dado. Otro uso divergente, pero lo importante es que nos seguimos entendiendo.


----------



## dantas

XiaoRoel: Muchísimas gracias por tus valiosas aclaraciones.


----------



## nilperez

dantas said:


> Gracias por las aportaciones. Sin embargo, sigue una duda en cuanto a lo de "defensa de tesis", es decir, aquí en Brasil se la hacen delante de un tribunal, oralmente . ¿La "tesis de maestría" es un trabajo solamente escrtio? En Brasil´esto es lo que hace la diferencia entre un postgrado "lato sensu" y "stricto sensu".
> Gracias.



Hola de nuevo, no sé cómo será en otros países de América pero aquí, en Argentina, tanto la tesis de maestría como la de doctorado se defienden en forma oral con tribunal.
Quizás te estés confundiendo con la "Especialidad" que también es un posgrado, pero su trabajo final a veces es sólo escrito, sin defensa.


----------



## dantas

nilperez said:


> Hola de nuevo, no sé cómo será en otros países de América pero aquí, en Argentina, tanto la tesis de maestría como la de doctorado se defienden en forma oral con tribunal.
> Quizás te estés confundiendo con la "Especialidad" que también es un posgrado, pero a veces su trabajo final a veces es sólo escrito, sin defensa.



Hola, gracias por la explicación. Por lo que veo, cada país tiene su propia manera de evaluar o considerar este curso("Máster"). Lo que pasa es que hay un curso de maestría en Colombia  y necesitaba saber si pudiera ser considerado como "Mestrado" aquí en Brasil. Pensaba con tan solo saber si "Maestría" equivaldría a "mestrado" me bastaba, sin embargo me di cuenta que depende ...
Desde Brasil, un cordial saludo.
Dantas


----------



## nilperez

dantas said:


> Hola, gracias por la explicación. Por lo que veo, cada país tiene su propia manera de evaluar o considerar este curso("Máster"). Lo que pasa es que hay un curso de maestría en Colombia  y necesitaba saber si pudiera ser considerado como "Mestrado" aquí en Brasil. Pensaba con tan solo saber si "Maestría" equivaldría a "mestrado" me bastaba, sin embargo me di cuenta que depende ...
> Desde Brasil, un cordial saludo.
> Dantas


Parece que es así, yo también creía que era igual en todas partes. Vas a tener que averiguar cómo es en Colombia. Suerte!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Concordo com Ricardo Tavares. "No meu tempo" ( não gosto desta expressão mas vou usá-la) também  chamávamos os professores de mestre.


----------

